# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحلیل و طراحی نرم افزار >  کمک در تحلیل و پیاده سازی یک سیستم

## sara_h

با سلام خدمت تمامی برنامه نویسان گرامی .
من توی پروژه ای که کار می کنم دچار مشکل شدم ، تقاظا دارم تا دوستان عزیز به من کمک کنن.راستش من یه مدتی سیستم حقوق ودستمزد و پرسنلی (کلا سیستم منابع انسانی) رو بررسی کردم البته با تحلیلی که انجام دادم موقع پیاده سازی و نوشتن برنامه به مشکل برخوردم و فکر می کنم باز مربوط میشه به مشکل در تحلیلم و سوالاتی که از اول برام بدون جواب موند .سعی کردم اینجا نپرسم و باز هم بررسی کنم تا خودم به جوابهام برسم. اما خوب کاش از همون اول هر مشکلی پیدا می کردم تو این سایت می پرسیدم که دست آخر همه  سوال ها رو هم جمع نمی شد و همه چیز به هم گره نمی خورد . :اشتباه: 
من تلاشم رو کردم که این سیستم رو بشناسم به هر حال بازم اول راهم و تجربه اولم هستش. کسانی که با اینجور سیستم ها آشنایی دارن و برنامه نوشتن خواهش می کنم به من هم کمک کنید که بتونم اصولی عمل کنم.
من اکثر سوالهایی که تو ذهنم بود رو نوشتم و اینجا به صورت فایل ضمیمه قرار دادم البته شرمنده طولانی شد.
حالا فعلا این سوال ها رو داشته باشین تا بعد بازم هست .  :لبخند گشاده!:  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## jaza_sa

اول از همه کارتون یه اشکال بزرگ داره و اون اینکه نقش طراح سیستم برای بررسی و تحلیل همچین سیستمی ، هیچ وقت ذهن خودش رو درگیر نحوه پیاده سازی و طراحی UI نمیکنه ، بلکه ابتدا تا جایی که امکان داره ، سیستم و تحلیل میکنیم ، قوانین حاکم رو استخراج میکنیم ، نواقص و اشکالات رو بررسی میکنیم ، ریسک های پروژه رو شناسایی میکنیم و ... و بعد مراحل بعدی کار رو انجام میده.

یکسری از سوالات شما مربوط میشد به شناخت سیستم ، مثلا اینکه فلان خصوصیت باید کجا تعریف بشه و فلان حکم چطوری اعمال بشه و ... که برای رفع اونا باید سیستم رو به هر نحوی شده مورد بررسی قرار داد که به نظر من بهترین روش پرس و جو از کارفرما یا مطالعه آیین نامه و قوانین مربوطه و ... هست.

مشکل دیگه مربوط میشد به نحوه اعمال احکام
هر کارمندی که میخواد استخدام بشه ، اول از همه باید فرم های مربوطه رو پر کنه. حالا این فرم ها از اطلاعات شخصی گرفته تا میزان تحصیلات و نوع مدارک و وضعیت مسکن و خانوار و n تا سوال دیگه.
هر کدوم از این موارد  یک حکمی داره و برای همه کارمندان شرکت یا اداره ثابته ، حالا میخواد اون کارمند رئیس باشه یا آبدارچی
مثلا وقتی گفته میشه پایه حقوق لیسانس فلان تومنه ، این قانون برای همه یکسانه.

حالا وقتی فرم اطلاعات شخصی کارمند پر میشه همه اینا براساس قوانین خاص مربوط به خودش محاسبه میشه و مثلا حقوق ماهیانه کارمندان محاسبه میشه

یعنی یه قسمتی باید باشه تا بتونیم اولا این قوانین رو تعریف کنیم (چون ممکنه به هر دلیلی یکسری از قوانین کم یا زیاد شن)، دوما میزانش رو تعین کنیم ، سوما فرمولش رو تعین کنیم


با عرض پوزش بقیش هم نخوندم  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## Elham_gh

قسمت اول



> ما آیتم هایی داریم که ثابتن مثل حقوق مبنا /حق جذب/حق مسکن و...که مربوط می شن به احکام کارگزینی و یکسری متغیر مثل حق ماموریت /اضافه کار/حق شیفت  و .... که هر ماه با توجه به کارکرد پرسنل تعیین می شن ولی ما جایی تو سیستم باید پارامترهای متغییر رو تعریف کنیم/مقدار و فرمولش رو هم تعیین کنیم به عنوان تعریف قوانین)ثبت نرخ کسر کار و اضافه کار و حق ماموریت و ... ( . مثلا 1 ساعت ماموریت حق ماموریتش چقدره و یا حق ماموریت فرمولش چیه و یا 1 ساعت اضافه کاری چقدر میشه و...  که برا تعریف این مقادیر یا توی  باکس عدد به عنوان درصد یا ضریب محاسبه وارد می شه یا مقدار پولی به ریال.
> 
> به نظر شما این پارامترها باید تو زیر سیتم احکام و کارگزینی مقدار اولیه بگیرن یا حقوق و دستمزد؟ یا اصلا مربوط به حکم کارگزینی می شن؟ من سیستم هایی که برسی کردم ندیدم جایی پارامترهای متغییر مربوط به حکم بشن و واسه ثبت نرخ کسر کار و اضافه کار و حق ماموریت و اینها حکم کارگزینی صادر بشه .اما خوب می خوام مطمئن باشم واقعا تو حکم در نظر نگیرمشون و به عنوان یکی از قوانین وتعریف پارامترها داخل سیستم باشن؟ این رو با توجه به این میگم که اطلاعات کارکرد تو قسمت کارگزینی وارد می شه و محاسبات مربوط بهش(در واقع محاسبه کارکرد ماهانه همه پرسنل) تو قسمت حقوق و و دستمزد هست. حالا مقدار اولیه پارامترها (همین مبلغ یا درصد یا ضریب حق ماموریت/ اضافه کاری /حق شیفت و ...) رو نمی دونم کجا بذارم و درواقع تعریف کنم(تعریف پایه قوانین پارامترهای متغییر ).


آیتمهای ثابت آیتمهای حکمی هستند که به تبع درسیستم کارگزینی تعریف می شوند. اما کسورات و هر گونه پرداختی غیر از آیتمهای ریالی حکم در همان سیستم حقوق و دستمزد تعریف می شوند.مثل کسر کار , اضافه کار و...., و همین جا هم مقدار اولیه می گیرند. این آیتمها اصلا در کارگزینی شناخته شده نیستند.




> در مورد احکام هم نمی دونم این قسمت رو چطور پیاده سازی کنم.خوب یه سری احکام مربوط می شن به احکام استخدامی. یه سری حکم ها برا این صادر می شن که پست و رسته /رشته /شغل فرد عوض بشه نمی دونم اسمش چی می شه/یسری حکم ها هم که حکم حقوقی ان که همون حقوق مبنا/حق جذب/حق مسکن و .. هستن.حالا سوالم اینه که تو سیستمم  یعنی احکام رو همین جور دسته بندیشون کنم یا اینکه نه چون همیشه طبق آخرین حکم صادر شده به فرد حقوق تعلق میگیره پس نمیشه 1 نفر چنتا آخرین حکم داشته باشه (مثلا یه حکم آخرین وضعیت استخدام فرد رو نشون بده /یه حکم آخرین وضعیت حقوقی فرد رو و یه حکم دیگه آخرین وضعیت فرد تو تشکیلات سازمانی رو) یعنی نباید اینطور باشه  و باید همه این اطلاعات تنها تو یه حکم دیده بشن وهمیشه هر کارمند تنها 1 آخرین حکم صادر شده داشته باشه که هم پست و شغل و رسته و... فرد رو مشخص کنه هم نوع استخدام فرد رو و هم پارامترهای حقوقی اون رو؟/یعنی کاربر وقتی دکمه صدور حکم جدید رو میزنه یه فرم باز بشه که دیگه اونجا بشه هم وضعیت  استخذام پرسنل رو تغییر داد هم پست اون رو هم حقوقش رو ؟اصلا اینجوری میشه همه اون اطلاعات تو یه حکم باشن ؟یا برا هر تغییری یه حکم باید صادر بشه؟برا تغییر پست یه حکم/برا تغییر حقوق یه حکم /پس اگر اینطوره نباید به کاربر اجازه بدیم اشتباه کنه.یعنی نتونه هم حقوق رو تغییر بده هم مثلا پست پرسنل رو /اونوقت این کا رو چطور انجام بدم؟با همون دسته بندی کردن احکام ؟که وقتی صدور حکم رو میزنه بعد یه صفحه باز بشه که اول نوع حکم رو انتخاب کنه بعد با توجه به انتخلبش فرم بعدی باز بشه؟نظر شما چیه؟نمی  دونم تونستم منظورم رو خوب بگم؟
> این قسمت احکام رو خیلی اشکال دارم.


اول اینکه شما به دسته بندی حکمها کاری نداشته باش. دسته بندی کردن خوبه , اما برای کاربر, کمکی به شما نمی کنه.دسته بندی ها هملازم نیس ثابت بشه. باید این امکان رو کاربر داشته باشه که هر دسته بندی خواست تعریف کنه.
اما یه دسته بندی برای شما مهم است اینکه حکم ورودی است(یعنی باعث ورود کارمند به سازمان می شه. مثل حکم استخدام آزمایشی), یا خروجی است(مثل اخراج , بازنشستگی,..) یا تغییر وضعیت.

دوم اینکه درسته تمام آخرین اطلاعات در حکمه آخر است, اما فقط حکم آخر نیست که مهمه چون شما ممکنه بخواین به 3 حکم قبل اصلاحیه بزنین که اینم کلی مصیبت واسه خودش داره.

سوم اینکه تمام تغییر وضعیت کاربر با حکم امکان پذیر است.(البته تا حدودی سازمان به سازمان قوانین فرق می کنه) حتی تغییر نام .یعنی چه آیتمهای اطلاعاتی فرد بخواد عوض شه چه آیتمهای ریالی , طبق حکم اتفاق می افته.
چهارم اینکه شما باید حالات حکم , پیشنیاز و تبعات حکم رو نگهداری کنید. یعنی مثلا باید بدانید برای اینکه این حکم برای شخصی صادر بشه , طرف باید چه شرایطی داشته باشه مثلا وضعیت استخدامیش چی باشه , وضعیت اشتغالش چی باشه و..... کلی آیتم هست که باید اینها رو در نظر بگیرید. مثال می زنم کسی تعلیق است که نمی تونه برای حکم مرخصی بدون حقوق زده بشه.
تبعات حکم هم خیلی مهم است. یعنی فرد بعد از اینکه این حکم براش زده شده چه بلایی سرش می یاد! وضعیت استخدامیش عوض می شه؟ وضعیت اشتغالش عوض می شه؟چه حکمهایی دیگه نمی تونه براش زده شه؟ چه مرخصی هایی دیگه نمی تونه استفاده کنه؟ و کلی تبعات دیگر.
و شما باید تعریف کنی به ازای هر حکم , کاربر حق داره کدوم آیتمها رو تغییر بده, کدو آیتمها باید پیش فرض داشته باشند. آیتمهای ریالی به چه ترتیبی دیده شوندو....

تا همینجا بررسی کنید ببنید باز سئوالی هست؟

----------


## sara_h

سلام.اولا خیلی ممنونم از اینکه سوالمرو خوندید و پاسخ دادید.

*نتیجه:*
امکانی برای کاربر در نظر بگیرم که بتونه موارد مربوط به حکم جدید رو تعریف کنه:
1)تعریف نام و نوع حکم و احتمالا اینکه این حکم در چه دسته بندی احکام قرار می گیره(*درسته؟*) ویا حتی تعریف نوع دسته بندی .
2)انتخاب آیتم هایی که کاربر حق دارد هنگام صدور حکم  برای این نوع حکم تغییر دهد.
3)احتمالا تعریف آیتم های جدید متناسب با این نوع حکم جدید که کاربر  داره تعریف می کنه .(*درسته؟*)
4)تعریف مقدار پیش فرض آیتم ها و ترتیب نمایش آنها
5)تعریف حالات حکم , پیشنیاز و تبعات حکم 

تا اینجا این نتیجه درسته؟

*سوال:*
*1)*


> دوم اینکه درسته تمام آخرین اطلاعات در حکمه آخر است,


مگه احکام رو دسته بندی نکردیم؟پس چرا تو آخرین حکم همه اطلاعات باید باشه؟شاید آخرین حکم یک حکم مرخصی بدون حقوق بوده باشه .اونوقت باز هم باید همه چی نمایش داده بشه؟

مگر اینکه همون طور که گفتید دسته بندی ها فقط برای اطلاع کاربر و نشان دادن نوع حکم باشن ولی در کل از دید ما هر حکم *یا حکم ورودی* است(یعنی باعث ورود کارمند بهسازمان می شه. مثل حکم استخدام آزمایشی), *یا خروجی* است(مثل اخراج , بازنشستگی,..) *یا تغییر وضعیت*.

که تغییر وضعیت هم می تونه هر مدل حکمی باشه (مثلا حکم تغییر وضعیت استخدام، حکم افزایش حقوق،حکم تغییر سمت ،حکم مرخصی بدون حقوق ، حکم ارتقاء گروه و تغییر حقوق و مزایا و هر حکم دیگری که کاربر تعریف کنه )
*درسته؟*

پس در اینصورت اگه از دید ما هر حکم یکی از این 3 مدل حکم هست پس در هر صورت تمام اطلاعات کارمند در آخرین حکم او نمایش داده میشه.

*2)*


> سوم اینکه تمام تغییر وضعیت کاربر با حکم امکان پذیر است.(البته تا حدودی سازمان به سازمان قوانین فرق می کنه) حتی تغییر نام .یعنی چه آیتمهای اطلاعاتی فرد بخواد عوض شه چه آیتمهای ریالی , طبق حکم اتفاق می افته.



اينکه حتي نام فرد هم با حکم تغيير ميکنه.يعني من نبايد جايي در سیستم  براي ورود اطلاعات فردي کارمندان داشته باشم؟
همه اين اطلاعات تو حکم بايد وارد بشه؟یعنی باید جزء پارامترها و آیتم های نوع حکمی باشه مثلا با نام تغییر اطلاعات فردی؟و در سیستم جایی با نام ثبت اطلاعات فردی نداشته باشیم بلکه در قسمت صدور حکم ،این اطلاعات را وارد کنیم و به ازای اون حکم صادر کنیم؟
نمیدونم  :متفکر: 

*3)*



> چهارم اینکه شما باید حالات حکم , پیشنیاز و تبعات حکم رو نگهداری کنید. یعنی مثلاباید بدانید برای اینکه این حکم برای شخصی صادر بشه , طرف باید چه شرایطی داشتهباشه مثلا وضعیت استخدامیش چی باشه , وضعیت اشتغالش چی باشه و..... کلی آیتم هست کهباید اینها رو در نظر بگیرید. مثال می زنم کسی تعلیق است که نمی تونه برای حکممرخصی بدون حقوق زده بشه.
> تبعات حکم هم خیلی مهم است. یعنی فرد بعد از اینکه اینحکم براش زده شده چه بلایی سرش می یاد! وضعیت استخدامیش عوض می شه؟ وضعیت اشتغالشعوض می شه؟چه حکمهایی دیگه نمی تونه براش زده شه؟ چه مرخصی هایی دیگه نمی تونهاستفاده کنه؟ و کلی تبعات دیگر.




خوب مگه با زدن حکم برا فرد وضعيت استخدام يا اشتغال يا ... تغيير نميکنه که اين موارد رو جزء تبعات حکم بگيريم؟
میشه در مورد این قسمت یعنی پیشنیاز و تبعات حکم بیشتر توضیح بدید؟بازم مثال بزنید و اینکه مثلا چه آیتم ها و حالاتی باید در نظر بگیرم؟

*با تشکر*

----------


## Elham_gh

> امکانی برای کاربر در نظر بگیرم که بتونه موارد مربوط به حکم جدید رو تعریف کنه:
> 1)تعریف نام و نوع حکم و احتمالا اینکه این حکم در چه دسته بندی احکام قرار می گیره(درسته؟) ویا حتی تعریف نوع دسته بندی .
> 2)انتخاب آیتم هایی که کاربر حق دارد هنگام صدور حکم برای این نوع حکم تغییر دهد.
> 3)احتمالا تعریف آیتم های جدید متناسب با این نوع حکم جدید که کاربر داره تعریف می کنه .(درسته؟)
> 4)تعریف مقدار پیش فرض آیتم ها و ترتیب نمایش آنها
> 5)تعریف حالات حکم , پیشنیاز و تبعات حکم 
> 
> تا اینجا این نتیجه درسته؟


بذار یکبار بگم چه چیزهایی از حکم لازم است:
1.	اطلاعات خود حکم- (البته هر حکم ممکنه برای یک نوع استخدام خاص باشه)نام- کدش-توضیحات-ورودی/خروجی/تغییر وضعیت-امکان صدور این حکم به صورت گروهی-اینکه حکم بیاد خاتمه اعتبار حتما داشته باشد-این حکم باید حکم پایان دهنده داشته باشد-نوع حکم(که lookup  است به جدول انواع حکم)- حکم مرتبط – نوع ارتباط(پایان دهنده/تمدی کننده/اصلاحیه/ابطال)-محدودیت-بازه زمانی محدودیت(در سال-در ماه-در طول دوران خدمت-...)
2.	امضاء کننده گان حکم
3.	رونوشت گیرندگان حکم
4.	پیشنیاز حکم-این یعنی برای اینکه این حکم برای شخصی زده باشه , فرد باید واجد چه شرایطی باشه.مثلا برای حکم بازخریدی, فقط کارمندانی می توانند بازخرید کنند که نوع استخدامشان رسمی یا آزمایشی باشد. و اگر مامور هستند اول حتما پایان ماموریت برای آنها زده شود.خوب پس اگر کسی کارمند قرار دادی بود سیستم باید کنترل کند که امکان صدور حکم بازخریدی برای این کارمند نیستو یا اگر فرد مامور بود باز نمی توان براش حکم بازخریدی زد.
5.	تبعات حکم- مثل وقتی خانمی  حکم استخدام  آزمایشی برایش صادر شد, دیگر نمی تواند از طرح نیمه وقت بانوان استفاده کند.و مرخصی بدون حقوقش محدود به 2 ماه می شود.و بعد از صدور این حکم وضعیت استخدامی شخص "رسمی-آزمایشی" می شود.
6.	آیتمهای اطلاعاتی حکم- که همون مشخصات کارمند, گروه ,تحصیلات و ... می باشد. به ازای هر آیتم حکم شما باید ببینید که کاربر می تواند اون آیتم را در این حکم تغییر دهد یا خیر, ایا سیستم از اطلاعات موحود مقدار پیش فرض بذارد یا خیر.
7.	آیتمهای ریالی-که مقادیر محاسبه پذیر و پرداختی  حکم است.به ازای هر آیتم ریالی در هر حکم باید اطلاعات زیر نکهداری شود که: الویت نمایش-در صورت صفر بودن نمایش داده شود یا نه-قابل ویرایش باشد یا نه
8.	و نکته دیگر اینکه ما حکم را در 2 مرحله داریم:پیش نویس و صدور. 




> مگه احکام رو دسته بندی نکردیم؟پس چرا تو آخرین حکم همه اطلاعات باید باشه؟شاید آخرین حکم یک حکم مرخصی بدون حقوق بوده باشه .اونوقت باز هم باید همه چی نمایش داده بشه؟


اینو بارها گفتم بهتون,اون دسته بندی هیچ ارزشی برای شما نداره .اون فقط یک دسته بندی برای کاربر است. هارد کد نیست که.





> مگر اینکه همون طور که گفتید دسته بندی ها فقط برای اطلاع کاربر و نشان دادن نوع حکم باشن ولی در کل از دید ما هر حکم یا حکم ورودی است(یعنی باعث ورود کارمند بهسازمان می شه. مثل حکم استخدام آزمایشی), یا خروجی است(مثل اخراج , بازنشستگی,..) یا تغییر وضعیت.
> 
> که تغییر وضعیت هم می تونه هر مدل حکمی باشه (مثلا حکم تغییر وضعیت استخدام، حکم افزایش حقوق،حکم تغییر سمت ،حکم مرخصی بدون حقوق ، حکم ارتقاء گروه و تغییر حقوق و مزایا و هر حکم دیگری که کاربر تعریف کنه )
> درسته؟


بله درسته





> پس در اینصورت اگه از دید ما هر حکم یکی از این 3 مدل حکم هست پس در هر صورت تمام اطلاعات کارمند در آخرین حکم او نمایش داده میشه.


تغیربا. نه الزاما! بعضی از حکمها ماهیتا بعضی چیزها را نشون نمیدن. مثلا شما برای کسی حکم تعلیق می زنید. در حکم تعلیق آیتم ریالی وجود ندارد. این یعنی فرد دریافتی ندارد.حال براش برگشت به کار می زنید. حالا آیتمهای پرداختی معادل 2 حکم قبل می شود و باید از اونجا بیاریدش.

انواع حکمها رو مطالعه کنید نکات ریز زیاد دارند.





> اينکه حتي نام فرد هم با حکم تغيير ميکنه.يعني من نبايد جايي در سیستم براي ورود اطلاعات فردي کارمندان داشته باشم؟
> همه اين اطلاعات تو حکم بايد وارد بشه؟یعنی باید جزء پارامترها و آیتم های نوع حکمی باشه مثلا با نام تغییر اطلاعات فردی؟و در سیستم جایی با نام ثبت اطلاعات فردی نداشته باشیم بلکه در قسمت صدور حکم ،این اطلاعات را وارد کنیم و به ازای اون حکم صادر کنیم؟
> نمیدونم


من اینو نگفتم. شما پرونده پرسنلیتون باید کامل باشه. حالا فرض کنیم فردی آخرین مدرکش لیسانس کشاورزی است. اطلاعات تحصیلی این شخص کامل در پروندش هست. این شخص حین خدمت میره فوق لیسانس می گیره. اطلاعاتش باز می ره تو پروندش. اما حساب نمی شه تا زمانی که بر مبنای اون حکم زده شود. اگر هم حین زدن حکم ارتقاء تحصیلی اطلاعاتش فوق لیسانسش نباشه که خوب نمی شه حکم زد. پس شما تمام اطلاعات و تغییرات رو در پرونده پرسنلی دارید ولی اینکه برای شخص حساب بشود یا نه بر طبق حکم است.

اینم مهمه که تعییرات در پرونده پرسنلی به حالت ویرایش نیست. بلکه باید یک رکورد جدید سابقه ای ایجاد شود.




> خوب مگه با زدن حکم برا فرد وضعيت استخدام يا اشتغال يا ... تغيير نميکنه که اين موارد رو جزء تبعات حکم بگيريم؟
> میشه در مورد این قسمت یعنی پیشنیاز و تبعات حکم بیشتر توضیح بدید؟بازم مثال بزنید و اینکه مثلا چه آیتم ها و حالاتی باید در نظر بگیرم؟



در بالاترجوابشو دادم

باز اگه تا اینجا مفهوم نیست بفرمایید

----------


## sara_h

"حکم باید خاتمه اعتبار حتما داشته باشد-این حکم باید حکم پایان دهنده داشتهباشد-" 
اینکه حکم باید خاتمه اعتبار داشته باشه و باید حکم پایان دهنده داشته باشه ، اینها چه تفاوتی با هم دارن؟ 
با پایان محدودیت زمانی حکم ، حکم پایان دهنده به صورت خودکار صادر شود؟ یا حتما برای خاتمه حکم ، حکم پایان دهنده حتما باید صادر شود؟ 
در باره این 2 مورد هم یه کم توضیح می دید؟ 
امضاء کننده گان حکم
رونوشت گیرندگان حکم

و یه توضیح هم در این باره" ما حکم را در 2 مرحله داریم:پیش نویس و صدور" 
با تشکر :لبخند:

----------


## Elham_gh

> حکم باید خاتمه اعتبار حتما داشته باشد-این حکم باید حکم پایان دهنده داشته


 بعضي از حكمها در خودشون تاريخ پايان دارند. مثل حكم مرخصي بدون حقوق كه گفته مي شه از فلان تاريخ تا فلان تاريخ مرخصي است. به اون زمان كه مي رسه اتوماتيك حكم پايان مي پذيرد
بعضي از حكمها در خودشون پايان ندارند، مثلا حكم تعليق. اين حكم مي گه فلان كارمند از اين تاريخ معلق است و پايانش مشخص نيست تا حم پايان دهنده ايي صادر شود كه بگويد وضعيت تعليق اين شخص از فلان تاريخ خاتمه يافته.
بعضي از حكمها با اينكه تاريخ پايان دارند مي توانند حكم پايان دهنده هم داشته باشند. مثلا حكم مرخصي بدون حقوق از يك تاريخ تا يك تاريخ مشخص مي شود ، اگر شخص به هر دليلي زود تر از مرخصي برگردد يك حكم پايان دهنده مي خورد(البته در بعضي جاها ممكن است اصلاحيه بزنن)

[QUOTE]
اینکه حکم باید خاتمه اعتبار داشته باشه و باید حکم پایان دهنده داشته باشه ، اینها چه تفاوتی با هم دارن؟
/QUOTE]

فرض كنيد از امروز مي گويند حكم جديدي بايد در سيستم تعريف شود به اسم حكم ايكس. پس اين حكم در سيستم با تاريخ شروع اعتبار امروز تعريف مي شود. 2 سال بعد مي گن اين حكم ديگه معتبر نيست.پس اين حكم تاريخ خاتمه اعتبار مي گيرد كه ديگر براي كسي صادر نشود.




> با پایان محدودیت زمانی حکم ، حکم پایان دهنده به صورت خودکار صادر شود؟ یا حتما برای خاتمه حکم ، حکم پایان دهنده حتما باید صادر شود؟


مفهوم چيز ديگريست. بعضي از حكمها محدوديت زماني دارند. مثلا حكم طرح نيمه وقت بانوان فقط يكبار در طول خدمت صادر مي شود و يا حكم بازنشستگي و حكم مرخصي بدون حقوق فقط مي تواند سالي يكبار براي هر ژرسنل صادر شود.




> امضاء کننده گان حکم
> رونوشت گیرندگان حکم


خوب اينها كه واضخ هستند. بايد توسط 1 يا چند مديريت با الويت امضاء شود كه مفهوم صدور بگيرد. و يك خكم ممكن است براي بخشها يا ادارات مختلف رونوشتش فرستاده شود. ليست امضاء كنندگان و رونوشت گيردگان بايد در حكم بيايد.




> و یه توضیح هم در این باره" ما حکم را در 2 مرحله داریم:پیش نویس و صدور


يك حكم اول پيش نويسش آماده مي شود. شايد هيچ وقت به مرحله صدر نرسد. بعد كه اعمال نظرات و تغييرات مختلف انجام شد با امضاء صادر كنندگان صادر مي شود.

----------


## Elham_gh

دوست عزیز sara_h , به نتیجه رسیدین؟
کاش اگه به نتیجه رسیدین مارو هم در جریان روند کارتون قرار بدین. برای همه تجربه خوبیه.

----------

